

Gabriel Weinberg's Angel Investing Requirements - Antelope
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/angel.html

======
droithomme
> Not interested in gambling, "adult," gaming, app companies, enterprise, or
> anything involving physical products.

It's fun to imagine what is in the software field that isn't in any of those
categories, especially leaving out apps enterprise and physical. Apps includes
web apps, desktop apps, and mobile apps unless perhaps he hasn't specified it
well. The next Facebook only? Ah that's a web app. Wait no, it's a platform.
So he wants platforms only?

~~~
amccloud
I think he means iPhone "apps".

Though WakeMate is an iPhone app and a physical product.

